# GarageBand sur iPad 1



## Maya7 (14 Mars 2011)

Bonjour , savez vous si Garage band va tourner sur le Ipad premier du nom ?

Cordialement .


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2011)

Il tourne déjà sur iPad 1.


----------



## yvos (15 Mars 2011)

cela marche bien et d'ailleurs, c'est top !


----------

